# I have 200kg of Beeswax.



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not kidding. I have a ROOM FULL of those beeswax 'caps' from the honey centrifuge. [I'm sure beekeepers are hilariously laughing at my vague description]. 

Anyway, my Father in Law, who has got to be the second best human ever to my Mother in Law has something ridiculous like 200 hives and has had for many many years. He used to sell his wax to some guy in town but it stopped being worth it about a decade ago. Cue to a year ago when I accidentally found this treasure trove of moth-y dirty wax.

So I literally have 10 years of 200 hive's wax just... sitting there. It's dirty as all get out, too. I've managed to simmer a few kilos into cleanliness but as I look into the room of "Sure, you can have as much of this as you want" my heart breaks for I MUST HAVE IT ALL [oh, preservers, you understand, right?] and at the same time ALL THAT WORK.

Is there an easier way to do this that doesn't ruin my nicest biggest pot? Or should I keep doing tiny kilo-two kilo batches that take an hour... for the next FOREVER?

And of course, when I'm done with this wax, there'll only be more.

Other than cleaning and candlemaking and soapmaking... what can I do with a TON [okay, 1/5th a ton] of beeswax? I don't want to buy things like paraffin or scents or anything because, let's be honest, I don't wanna spend the money when I have 200kg of freedom here. It depresses me to buy things to use free things. I WANT IT ALL TO BE FREE BWAHAHAHA.

Yes. SO. ANY advice for a metric fifththton of beeswax? :sob:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Have you considered a solar wax melter?

Doesn't cost much; scrounge a large window frame, 

build a box under it,line it with some sheet metal like 

aluminum and then set it facing the sun for the day. 

Pull out the finished product, refill and repeat the process.

If you want it even lighter in color, build another melter 

(remember, the parts are cheap) and leave the product 

in several days/ weeks and it will bleach naturally while 

still retaining the wonderful aroma that is distinctively pure beeswax.

Enjoy your hoard but find some way to put it to good use.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Oooh, I think I can even build that for free... or tops a few dollars for the window frame at a junk shop.  Thanks for that, I wasn't even aware sun bleached wax. I mean, obviously, but y'know - I never ONCE said I was smart. Not once. Don't wanna give people high hopes.

Thank you.  I'd exclaim my joy but my exclamation point is broken and I haven't found any to steal in awhile.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

For really ultra purified wax i put my wax cappings in panty hose and tie it up into a big knot. I hang them first outside. The leftover honey oozes out and its cleaned by the bees. The panty hose acts as a really good filter. I then put it in my wax melter sitting on some 1"x1" hardwire cloth and then let it melt out into an aluminum foil tray. The "slum gum" thats in the wax is left behind in the panty hose and i throw that part out. No remelting or repurifying to get rid of tghe slum gum bits. I painted the inside of my wax melter black and insulated the outside of the melter with leftover insulation sheets to really generate the heat.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

Wax is used in skin creams and lip balm. Do you have any idea how expensive pure wax is? You could easily supply a small cosmetic/herbal shop that makes its own creams.

If you have a roller perhaps you can make the wax foundation for your FIL's frames for his beehives.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, if you want free supplies, how about trading some of your free wax for what you need to go with it? Sounds like 400 pounds (less the icky parts) is more than you may need for a while, so someone who has scents or molds or whatever might willingly trade you. 
You're about as far away as someone can get from us, unfortunately, or I'd offer! I expect the shipping would be horrible.
Kit


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Beeswax,Turpentine and Boiled Linseed Oil is my go to finish. Easy and looks great. I wish you were closer. I would buy a bunch if it was for sale


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

You might want to throw it up on Craigslist and see if you can sell it as is.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Contact a business that makes beeswax candles, they will buy it in bulk. You could also start a business of your own making beeswax candles. You'll need forms because dipping takes forever.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Here in the states I've seen it sell recently for $6/pound.

Bobg


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep I'm aware how expensive that is, that's why this is such an awesome score.  The guy that used to buy it off Dad doesn't anymore which is how I got it. It just wasn't worth trucking it all down 200km to get a few hundred bucks. He only paid six a KILO though, which is just over two pounds.

I don't want to sell it anyway nor do I want *another* business hahaha... but TRADING sounds exactly like my cuppa.

But holy cow. Six dollars a pound. Five/Four hundred pounds....

That's kinda tempting.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Treewhisper said:


> For really ultra purified wax i put my wax cappings in panty hose and tie it up into a big knot. I hang them first outside. The leftover honey oozes out and its cleaned by the bees. The panty hose acts as a really good filter. I then put it in my wax melter sitting on some 1"x1" hardwire cloth and then let it melt out into an aluminum foil tray. The "slum gum" thats in the wax is left behind in the panty hose and i throw that part out. No remelting or repurifying to get rid of tghe slum gum bits. I painted the inside of my wax melter black and insulated the outside of the melter with leftover insulation sheets to really generate the heat.


I can't find a smilie that allows me to bow down humbly to your greatness. THIS IS PERFECT FOR ME. *random hug from a stranger*


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just bought five pounds. It is $6 for filtered beeswax, clean and ready to make candles. Unfiltered beeswax sells for much less. However, you could still sell it. Ebay? Sell it in 4 pound units, with instructions. Filtering 4 pounds is doable.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't want to sell it, but thank you


----------

